# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλουβακι μεταφορας

## 11panos04

Θα ηθελα ενα κλουβακι μεταφορας,σαν κι αυτο:


Φιλικα

----------

